# Surf This Morning 6/14



## kenny (May 21, 2004)

The wind is calm and the surf is pretty flat with small shore break, but sandy inshore here at Jamaica Beach. Green water is close enough for it to green up if the wind stays low and SE.


----------



## Just One More (Jan 30, 2008)

Yes, it looks good to me on the cams from work :headknock:headknock Maybe tomorrow will be ok too.


----------



## fishingcacher (Mar 29, 2008)

Just One More said:


> Yes, it looks good to me on the cams from work :headknock:headknock Maybe tomorrow will be ok too.


Is there any seaweed in the water?


----------



## BATWING (May 9, 2008)

*today* south winds 5 to 10 knots. Bay waters smooth. A slight chance of showers and thunderstorms in the morning. *tonight* south winds 5 to 10 knots. Bay waters smooth. *saturday* south winds 5 to 10 knots. Bay waters smooth. *saturday night* south winds 10 to 15 knots. Bay waters slightly choppy. *sunday* south winds 5 to 10 knots increasing to 10 to 15 knots in the afternoon. Bay waters smooth becoming slightly choppy in the afternoon.


----------



## Joe Fish (Jul 15, 2012)

fishingcacher said:


> Is there any seaweed in the water?


Just a little this morning. We fished behind Woody's surf looked like it
should have been good but it was sandy green.maybe by Saturday or Sunday 
it will get right. I know for sure the gafftop bite was on. LOL 
No trout ..but that's ok there's always tomorrow.


----------



## kenny (May 21, 2004)

As long as the South wind is blowing it'll stay sandy.


----------



## Txfishingirl37 (Feb 4, 2011)

Yep. I limited out on gaff tops too. At rollover pass. And one shark. And it was nice conditions this morning. But. Only gaff top acceptable.


----------

